# Thanks Jim Cosson!!!



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Got my new gig head today, that thing is awesome!! I see why everybody wants one now. Can't wait to try it, thanks Jim.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Which head did ya get? SS or TI? I have both and love them. Next time your coming down let me know.


----------



## bambam (Jun 12, 2009)

Drifterfisher, I got the 5 prong titanium and went and got me a Boutwell handle and fitted it on there today. Thanks for hooking me up. Works been busy hope to come down soon.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

You will love it, I do mine. Let me know when ya get time to come south.


----------



## aqua (May 6, 2010)

*boutwell bamboo and handle*

am traveling thur Alabama on Monday where can boutwell bamboo gig handles be purchased on or close to interstate 10. thanks


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Several stores in Gulf Breeze/Pensacola have them. Outcast, Gulf Breeze B&T, Tight lines should all have some in stock.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

aqua said:


> am traveling thur Alabama on Monday where can boutwell bamboo gig handles be purchased on or close to interstate 10. thanks


Southern Bama on Dauphin Island Parkway is where I get mine. South of I10 maybe 4 miles or so.


----------

